# How is this Possible??????????????



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

We have 17 laying hens, 1 large Roo & a breeding pair of Bantam Seabrights...

Our girls are afternoon layers, never an egg before 2 pm. I gathered 11 eggs yesterday (usually have 14-17) but then..................

Today I just came back in with *31* eggs!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Did you find a new nest?! Or did somebody else find a new nest, move the eggs, and forget to tell you?


----------



## serenityfarmnm (Jan 6, 2013)

Nope..... all the eggs were in the laying boxes as per the norm!


----------



## lissablack (Nov 30, 2009)

I would think that was impossible. But there it is. If they all laid two eggs today I guess you won't get many tomorrow.


----------



## sbaker (Nov 11, 2012)

sometimes ours lay late in the afternoon, so I usually gather at night to make sure I get them all. But, we have had a chicken lay 2 eggs in one day before!


----------



## Axykatt (Feb 1, 2013)

I had a Rhode Island Red that laid two eggs a day every day except when she was moulting for three years...


----------

